# RB20 Modifications For Circuit Racing



## nparris (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I am currently in the process of rebuilding a red-top RB20DET motor for use in a car used exclusively for curcuit racing. Due to club group and class restrictions, I would like to run the motor without the turbo and increase the compression ratio of the engine to offset some of the power loss.

Can anyone help me as to how high I can rasie the compression ratio while leaving all the internals of the ending stock? My other modifications are as follows:

RB20DET Silver Top Head and Inlet Manifold
Wolf V400 Management
MSD 2041 72lb/hr injectors
MSD 2225 85psi Fuel Pump
Electric Water Pump

Thanks


----------

